# South Jordan Ponds



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Fished both the ponds for a couple hours yesterday and got skunked.  Its the first time that I've got skunked using a blue fox. Didnt see anyone else catching anything though, so I dont feel so bad. But I did come across a strange fish floating along next to the bank. Being a trout fisher I have no clue what this is. And I'm wondering if any of you guys can tell me what it is?[attachment=0:vl6zcqmd]fish.JPG[/attachment:vl6zcqmd][attachment=1:vl6zcqmd]unknown fish.JPG[/attachment:vl6zcqmd]
Thanx for any help!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a dead blue gill.


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Gary! I've never warm water fished before but now I know.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had the kids at those ponds and we've caught several blue gill. For the kids, there aren't many fish better than blue gill. A half a worm on a jig hook, about 14 inches below a bobber. Easy. Effective. And fun.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Where are these ponds? I have scouts who might be interested. Thanks


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Steveb said:


> Where are these ponds? I have scouts who might be interested. Thanks


Right next to the Jordan River, at about 115th South. Go to 106th South (South Jordan Parkway) and when you get to the little golf/batting cages place by the Jordan River, turn South. Follow the road through the office park area and the ponds - Midas and Kidney - will be on the east side of the road, between the road and the river.

If you want your scouts to keep busy and have a good time, get a few sticks 3-4 feet long. Tie about 6-8 feet of fishing line, or even string on the end. Then tie about a #4 hook. You can put worms, chicken livers, or some other kind of smelling thing on the hook. Then go to the little culvert/outlet from Midas into Kidney pond. Flip the bait into the water and see if they can catch some crawdads. The boys will have a great time with that. And one will get a crawdad on their finger so plan on that. But it is great fun and requires no real tackle. I've taken both cubs and scouts for that and they enjoy the crawdads more than the regular fishing. Just a thought.


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Steveb another good place to take the scouts would be oquirrh lake in daybreak off 11400s. and bangeter highway. I went there last week and caught 13 fish in 2 hours. There were all just tiny blue gill and largemouth bass, but still pretty fun to catch. I was using a blue fox spinner, but saw lots of little kids just casting out salmon eggs under a bobber and reeling them in pretty quick.
[attachment=1:39afzvn1]bluegill on blue fox.JPG[/attachment:39afzvn1]
[attachment=0:39afzvn1]largemouth bass.JPG[/attachment:39afzvn1]


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

After reading this I decided to go out to Oquirrh Lake and see what it was like. Well, it was pretty cool. Before this I've been out to willow pond, and I'll be going back to Daybreak over Willow pond anytime. Nicer setting to be sure.

I went out with the family. We only stayed maybe an hour. Right away we were getting bites, before the first hook hit the bottom even. We missed several hook-ups, not sure why. But we did pull in 3 chanel cats and a blue gill.

My kid loved the bridge. There's a "fortress" on the other side that really blew his mind.


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Gameface said:


> After reading this I decided to go out to Oquirrh Lake and see what it was like. Well, it was pretty cool. Before this I've been out to willow pond, and I'll be going back to Daybreak over Willow pond anytime. Nicer setting to be sure.
> 
> I went out with the family. We only stayed maybe an hour. Right away we were getting bites, before the first hook hit the bottom even. We missed several hook-ups, not sure why. But we did pull in 3 chanel cats and a blue gill.
> 
> My kid loved the bridge. There's a "fortress" on the other side that really blew his mind.


Well thats cool glad you guys had a good time. I can't wait til its done.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I believe they are putting a new pond in South Jordan next to my parents house, I am exited to see how it turns out!


----------

